
I Launched a Company on My 15th Birthday - alextuazon
I launched a company on my 15th birthday (April 1st).
The company&#x27;s name is Relyphe (rē līf) it&#x27;s a social media website for the dead.<p>Here&#x27;s what it is about:<p>You only know that person&#x27;s legacy from the brief interactions you had with that person. What if I told you with this site you would be able to gather everyone&#x27;s perspective of that person&#x27;s legacy whether it be from that person&#x27;s co-workers perspective, his brother&#x27;s perspective, and everyone he impacted through the deceased person&#x27;s life would you be interested?<p>With Relyphe we did just that. You would be able to gather almost all perspectives of the person&#x27;s legacy be it from stories, photos, and videos.<p>Different Stories from Different People make up One Legacy.<p>Visit Relyphe at relyphe.com
======
veddox
An interesting idea, although I don't think I would use it myself. I wouldn't
want to post a lot of stuff about my late friend/relative on some site on the
Internet. Somehow, it wouldn't feel right. Death and mourning are things that
you talk about, face to face, with good friends who share the loss - not
something you come to terms with on a "graveyard Facebook". However, perhaps
not everybody thinks the same...

Just out of curiosity: how do you plan to make money?

------
brudgers
I created a profile but I don't understand how it works.

Good luck.

~~~
alextuazon
So if you have a departed loved one you can click on the owned tab to create a
new relyphe site. After that gather all your families and close friends to
join that site so they can post memories of that departed loved one. Next
enjoy all the posts coming in from that page.

~~~
sotrueee
This would just get everyone depressed.

~~~
meric
Maybe it'd be a good place to put logistical details of where the grave is,
address of last place of residence, childhood home, and contact details of
nearest family members.

I always have to hit my parents up for details on where relatives' remains
are, so I can visit them.

If family members get annoyed by everyone asking about the same person they
could just send a link instead of having to dig it all up again from their
files and get depressed.

------
ponyous
How did you build the website if I may ask?

------
ioab
Looks very promising. Hope you the best.

------
075
I'm glad you're using https =)

